# Temperature Monitor mis à jour pour l'Imac G5 et le PB G5 mono



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html (gratuit)

       Mesure la température renvoyée par les "sensors" (CPU et disque sur Imac G5)
       Mise à jour toute fraiche pour l'Imac G5 et le PB G5 mono

     Aussi hardware monitor (7¤) www.bresink.de/osx/HardwareMonitor.html mis à jour
     Sur Imac G5: Tension et intensité d'alimentation du CPU, vitesse des ventilos CPU, système et disque


----------



## Apca (24 Novembre 2004)

Merci de l'avoir signalez, je l'ai effectuer sur mon powermac bi pro 1,8. Il y a notament une donnée supplementaire qui a été rajoutée. (Au niveau disque dur) 

Dommage que le programme n'est pas en francais aussi


----------



## lel (25 Novembre 2004)

je l'ai installe.

a noter que dans mon powermac G5 single, il fait entre 35 et 36 degres ...

ca va, les ventilos refroidissent bien !

A+
Max


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

Imac 20", je suis à 61 degrés, monté à 71 degrés en utilisation intensive


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2004)

Ouah...   quand tu vois que la plupart des composants sont prévus pour fonctionner dans des environnements qui ne dépasse pas les 50-60°C (enfin les DD par exemple), ça fait peur, t'es sûr que t'es pas en degré farenheight là ?


----------



## shtroumfignou (25 Novembre 2004)

Sur mon Bi 1,8 (dernier modéle) ,je taquine constamment les 70°C (CPU Die) ,c'est normal??


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah...  quand tu vois que la plupart des composants sont prévus pour fonctionner dans des environnements qui ne dépasse pas les 50-60°C (enfin les DD par exemple), ça fait peur, t'es sûr que t'es pas en degré farenheight là ?


On parle de la température du processeur lui même, pas de l'environnement du processeur. La température max admissible du cpu est de 85 degrés (window/show system info/mpu).
  Quand le cpu est monté à 71 degrés, le disque est lui resté à 53 degrés...

  Et dire qu'il y en a qui ne veulent pas compendre pourquoi un PB G5 c'est complexe à faire.


----------



## lel (25 Novembre 2004)

ca me semble un peu eleve 60-70 degres pour une utilisation normale, non ?

dans le drive bay, je suis a moins de 25 degres ... en gros a la temperature de mon appartement 

A+
Max


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai installe.
> 
> a noter que dans mon powermac G5 single, il fait entre 35 et 36 degres ...
> 
> ...


Il fait froid là dedans 
  Ne serais tu pas en mode "automatique" du processeur et pas en mode "max" (préférences système/Economiseur d'énergie)


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon Bi 1,8 (dernier modéle) ,je taquine constamment les 70°C (CPU Die) ,c'est normal??


oui en utilisation "intensive", tes cpu devraient refroidir un peu quand tu ne les sollicites pas...


----------



## lel (25 Novembre 2004)

non non, en mode Maximum !

quand je mets la main au derriere de mon ordi, il est pas tres chaud, moins chaud que quand je mets la main a certains derrieres ...  mdr ... lol ...

pour etre plus serieux, si ca continue, mon PowerMac va me servir de clim 

A+
Max


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> non non, en mode Maximum !
> 
> quand je mets la main au derriere de mon ordi, il est pas tres chaud, moins chaud que quand je mets la main a certains derrieres ...  mdr ... lol ...
> 
> ...


Télécharge http://www.bresink.de/osx/SystemLoad.html fous lui un coup de 100% dans la tronche pendant 10 minutes et dis nous la température


----------



## lel (25 Novembre 2004)

t'es fou  marche bien comme ca, j'vais pas lui en mettre plein les dents ... euummhhh, moi j'en dis qu'avec l'informatique, faut pas trop tenter le diable ! c'est un coup a avoir des emmerdes ca 

A+
Max


----------



## shtroumfignou (25 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> oui en utilisation "intensive", tes cpu devraient refroidir un peu quand tu ne les sollicites pas...



Bin c'est en utilisation normale que mes CPU ont cette température !!!


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> t'es fou  marche bien comme ca, j'vais pas lui en mettre plein les dents ... euummhhh, moi j'en dis qu'avec l'informatique, faut pas trop tenter le diable ! c'est un coup a avoir des emmerdes ca
> 
> A+
> Max


Vaut mieux faire le teste tant que t'es sous garantie  petit joueur 
 Ce petit programme de l'auteur de Temperature Monitor est un moyen simple et gratuit de voir si une machine tient le coup. Le prog ne fait rien "d'anormal"....


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Bin c'est en utilisation normale que mes CPU ont cette température !!!


 Fais le test proposé plus haut avec "system load", je crois que tu peux "charger" les processeurs un par un ou les deux à la fois.


----------



## shtroumfignou (25 Novembre 2004)

Un truc bizzard (mais rassurant)c'est que meme si je cale les 2 CPU vraiment a 100% ,la temperature ne monte pas a plus de 75°...
En fait mes proc chauffent pas mal mais de la même facon quoi que je fasse!!
Par contre la grille arriere du proc supérieur est nettement plus chaude au touché que celle du bas malgré des temperature équivalentes à 5° près!!
C'est idem chez les user de BI ??


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> des temperature équivalentes à 5° près!!


heuhhhhh


----------



## shtroumfignou (25 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> heuhhhhh



Je précise!!
En ce moment par exemple le CPU A est à 74° et le B est à 71 .
Malgré cela la grille arrière du CPU A semble presque "brulante" tandis que la grille du B est bien plus froide .


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Je précise!!
> En ce moment par exemple le CPU A est à 74° et le B est à 71 .
> Malgré cela la grille arrière du CPU A semble presque "brulante" tandis que la grille du B est bien plus froide .


Alors le A travaille plus que le B. La chaleur supplémentaire qu'il dégage se trouve.... dans son radiateur


----------

